# ? question''' primer bleeding through paint



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

a buddy of mine had his car painted 3 months ago and now he has yellowish spots bleeding through his paint ''''
what causes this and how can he make sure that it doesnt happen again''''


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

cheap materials, poor prep work


shoot sealer next time!


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

sealer definatley could have eliminated the problem, but it could possibly also be the putty, you said it was just yellow spots correct?? there is a chance that if the putty was mixed with to little hardner, it will bleed thru, if it is just the primer, he obviously used cheap primer, and possibly spray bomb??? uncatalyzed primers will bleed thru, lacquer primer, no good.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

not enough color may also be the issue,,,,it might look okay before you clear it,,it takes a few coats to cover yellow or certain solid colors,if the whole car has primer spots,,,how big are the spots???


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

filler didnt cure enough before it was painted


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 26 2007, 11:56 PM~8646639
> *cheap materials, poor prep work
> shoot sealer next time!
> *






X2 ALSO dont use acryli-glaze or single component laquer based putties!
:biggrin:


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

the yellow spots are all different sizes ''''
they almost look like where filler would have been used''''
some are the size of golfballs and some are the size of a grapefruit''''
the painter is gonna take care of the problem for free''''
the car is painted sky blue and has several yellow spots bleeding through ''''

thanks for your info !!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3wheelKing_@Aug 27 2007, 03:08 AM~8648433
> *filler didnt cure enough before it was painted
> *


i concur..................that means agree


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slammin64_@Aug 27 2007, 07:45 PM~8655298
> *the yellow spots are all different sizes ''''
> they almost look like where filler would have been used''''
> some are the size of golfballs and some are the size of a grapefruit''''
> ...


if its the filler bleeding thru, which it sounds like it is, there is a very strong chance it will bleed thru the next layers of paint eventually as well, u should strip it down and remove that shit and replace with good PROPERLY MIXED filler, at the VERY LEAST shoot a coat of EPOXY sealer over everything prior to basecoating.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

it could be the filler was sprayed over to soon or too much hardner in the bondo mix.....ive seen it happen with red bondo hardner anyways
id seal the car and respray


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

ok thanks '''''

the car is being redone '''''


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

tell him to use a sealer first this time


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Aug 27 2007, 07:23 AM~8648169
> *not enough color may also be the issue,,,,it might look okay before you clear it,,it takes  a few coats to cover yellow or certain solid colors,if the whole car has primer spots,,,how big are the spots???
> *




this is an understatement......yellow just plain sucks to cover or to paint


----------



## slammin64 (Aug 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 30 2007, 01:39 AM~9111655
> *tell him to use a sealer first this time
> *


that is the first thing he told the guy'''''lol

it was the customers generic supplies''''

i think it was just junk materials used''''

you get what you pay for ya know!!


----------

